
Filepicker.io (YC S12) launches SDK for iOS and Android - tagx
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/12/yc-backed-filepicker-io-goes-mobile-brings-cloud-service-integration-to-ios-and-android-apps/
======
tagx
If you guys want to try out sample apps on Android, here are the links to the
apks:

An ImageViewer: [https://github.com/Filepicker/filepicker-
imageviewer/raw/mas...](https://github.com/Filepicker/filepicker-
imageviewer/raw/master/ImageViewer.apk)

An ImageSaver: [https://github.com/Filepicker/filepicker-
imagesaver/raw/mast...](https://github.com/Filepicker/filepicker-
imagesaver/raw/master/ImageSaver.apk)

------
sgrytoyr
We’ve been testing Filepicker.io at Bugly almost from day one, and using it
officially for a couple of weeks now, and it’s been very solid. It’s always a
little frightening to rely on an external service for important functionality,
but this is a pretty big deal for our users, so in this case we decided to
take a chance and become early adopters. No regrets so far.

------
joshma
It's nice to see this on iOS - ironically, the future in iOS app inter-
operability might just be in the web (connected with services like Filepicker)
instead of waiting for Apple to go native.

------
kmax12
Great play on Filepicker's part. Having used their service on the web, it's a
no brainer to include their service in future mobile apps.

------
MIT_Hacker
I love this! I can't wait to integrate this into one of my apps. Does it also
have access to the native camera application?

~~~
tagx
Yeah it does. We allow you to pull from both the local gallery and camera on
both platforms.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
And does it use the native accounts on the phone? DB, FB, etc? Or do you pull
up a new authorization dialog?

~~~
tagx
It doesn't use the native accounts yet in the interest of development time. We
still use the mobile specific auth screen for services that support it though.

We plan to support those in the next release.

------
jaylib
There is a similar MIT licensed library on github from DZEN Interaktiv:
[https://github.com/DZen-
Interaktiv/DZDocumentsPickerControll...](https://github.com/DZen-
Interaktiv/DZDocumentsPickerController) It's still a work in progress and only
Dropbox and Cloud App are usable.

~~~
meaydinli
Are there any other alternatives (open source, or otherwise) or competitors?

------
makeee
Nice work guys! Can't wait to use filepicker in my iphone app.

------
DenisM
I'm confused. How does it make sense to pay per gigabyte for my iOS app users
to upload files from their iPhone to their own Dropbox via their own network
connection? This makes no sense to me...

------
vgurgov
This is going to be big! Great work guys!

